# New avatar + sig



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

What do ya think?
Also, is the gif moving?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 5, 2008)

Sig is nice, but the avatar wants to rape me.

EDIT:
Yes, the gif is moving.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Sig is nice, but the avatar wants to rape me.
> 
> EDIT:
> Yes, the gif is moving.



lol
I meant for it to be the insane laugh lelouche gets when everything is going his way. Its just so fucking awesome.


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 5, 2008)

i like the sig but am used to the other avatar but 
code geass is a cool show so


----------



## Costello (Jul 5, 2008)

RULES


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

THERE!
You happy? 333x100 >__________>.

Also, since the avatar seems to be creeping people out, I got a few alternatives.



Spoiler



1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I particularly like 3 and 4.
Which one should I choose?


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

FAIL........        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LIE



Great !!!!!


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 5, 2008)

I like the one you have now, but then I generally approve of creeping people out.

If you want to use one of the alternates I'd say #5 is by far my favorite for an avatar. #4 is also good, but the rest don't do much for me.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

AHAHHHHAHH Costello my sig :'



That ok now ?


----------



## Costello (Jul 5, 2008)

... how is that ok? the maximum signature space size must be 400x100 maximum.
Please replace your sig so that it fits the restrictions, or enjoy a warning.


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

yes I understand sir, sorry, i don't noticed my sig is to big, i think it is because i have 2 sig


----------



## Costello (Jul 5, 2008)

... annnd the new sig image you just put up is 500*88, which is way over the rules.

*REMOVED AGAIN*

check the dimensions of the image you're putting in your sig, BEFORE you put it up!


----------



## Dominator (Jul 5, 2008)

..... (lot of people use these sign site)........... 

aniway, this time is okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and why these restriction? it for avoid server lag ?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I like the one you have now, but then I generally approve of creeping people out.
> 
> If you want to use one of the alternates I'd say #5 is by far my favorite for an avatar. #4 is also good, but the rest don't do much for me.



I'll guess I'll stick with my current one then.
Anything that can make ScuberSteve uncomfortable must be good for something.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

Spikey told me the logic behind the sizelimit so I resized it to 363 x 109 = 39567
I'm barely under the limit here


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 5, 2008)

I love the new sig and ava, code geass rock!!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

I fixed the sig, it should look better now.
aaargh I knew I forgot something.
Now to edit for a border.


----------



## Jax (Jul 5, 2008)

I miss Spike...


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 5, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I miss Spike...



R.I.P.

Spike was great but I feel like I need to move one...


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 6, 2008)

Noone will see my sig in here... phew...


----------

